# Green Acres Farm - LA



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 18, 2016)

We got into goats a little over a year ago, and in our herd of 16, 6 (yes, 6) are bucks...

Unfortunately, only one is a good quality, registered buck (a Saanen). AND, there are two sets of pretty much identical twins...

Anyways, if I can get rid of the rest of the bucks, I can get a good Nigerian Dwarf herdsire.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> We got into goats a little over a year ago, and in our herd of 16, 6 (yes, 6) are bucks...
> 
> Unfortunately, only one is a good quality, registered buck (a Saanen). AND, there are two sets of pretty much identical twins...
> 
> ...



The first buck Armani, I personally know his dam's breeder Olde South, and the sire's breeder Little Tots Estate.  His grandsire Luzifer Blue is my buck Big Brown's sire.

With that said the 2nd buck Round Rock is older in the picture so you can tell a little more about him, I think he looks nice.
His dam's udder seems better, better teat's .

I think either buck would be fine though

The young doe looks nice.  I don't know much about the animals in her background.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 18, 2016)

if I were choosing one of the bucks just by the pictures I would probably go with #2.  the udders in his pedigree look better than #1's.  laying hands on them can tell you a lot more.  I like #1's color better but you can't milk or show color.   white is my least favorite color in an animal but I have 3 white does and have always chosen stature and production over color.  as mama use to say, pretty is as pretty does.  goes for goats too.  be sure to let us know which one you pick.  and as far as the doe,  it would depend on what buck she is bred to.  she was born in '14 yet they show no picture of her fresh.  makes me go hmmm.  her dam and maternal granddam have adequate but not supper udders.  maybe the nigie folks will chime in soon.  just saw that OFA answered.  good luck with which ever you decide on.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

The does' dam and maternal grand dam have nice big teats and strong medial.  Very well defined halves to the udder.  It doesn't look like either are really full in either picture.

ETA:

I would be curious as to how old her dam was when she was appraised.  86 VVVV isn't that great.  But, pretty good if it was her first freshening.
Same with the sire. 85 VVV isn't that great but pretty good if the buck is a yearling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> With that said the 2nd buck Round Rock is older in the picture so you can tell a little more about him, I think he looks nice.
> His dam's udder seems better, better teat's .


X2


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> The doe has not kidded before. She is hopefully bred now to:
> http://mmacres.webstarts.com/garland.html



I have seen his dam Lil Red and maternal grand dam Dumplin in person.  Very solid animals.
I know Gypsy moon too.  I don't know the sire but I've seen the grand sire Sudoku.

There are very good animals in his pedigree.
I think the doe bred to him would be worth $450.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm
Where are you located?
Lot's of southern goats I'm seeing there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

By looking at the links, I'd choose the white buck. 

I don't like the dams udder on the other buck. Looks like her udder could break down easily and if she isn't that full her udder would be blowing in the wind 
Look at the side attachments, the dam of the white buck is far nicer. IMO. 
NOT saying it's a bad buck, but I think the white buck is a better choice and worth the extra $25. Not everyone will agree, but that's the way I look at it.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 18, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> By looking at the links, I'd choose the white buck.
> 
> I don't like the dams udder on the other buck. Looks like her udder could break down easily and if she isn't that full her udder would be blowing in the wind
> Look at the side attachments, the dam of the white buck is far nicer. IMO.
> NOT saying it's a bad buck, but I think the white buck is a better choice and worth the extra $25. Not everyone will agree, but that's the way I look at it.


That is where I was surprised, the white is actually cheaper, the young one is $400, was before listed as $500... Maybe because of the Little Tots Estate pedigree, I'm guessing...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> The does' dam and maternal grand dam have nice big teats and strong medial.  Very well defined halves to the udder.  It doesn't look like either are really full in either picture.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


Sire's LA
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001637851

Dam's LA
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001579620

ETA: wont let me link it right to the LA  That's just to the pedigree


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> That is where I was surprised, the white is actually cheaper, the young one is $400, was before listed as $500... Maybe because of the Little Tots Estate pedigree, I'm guessing...


Oops had different tabs up on the mobile


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 18, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sire's LA
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001637851
> 
> Dam's LA
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001579620


What does LA mean?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sire's LA
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001637851
> 
> Dam's LA
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001579620



So it looks like she was 2 when she was appraised so probably was a FF.  To bad she hasn't been appraised since then.  I am looking at that right aren't I?


Sire score isn't that great, but that doesn't always mean anything.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> What does LA mean?


Linear Appraisal


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Tallahassee, FL. This was the closest "good" ND breeder I could find. Lots of people breed ND's, but have horrible udders. Yes, looks are fun, but I want milk!!!



That make sense.
I went to that farm M&M acres home page.  I think I know who she is.
I believe @Fullhousefarm knows her from showing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> So it looks like she was 2 when she was appraised so probably was a FF.  To bad she hasn't been appraised since then.  I am looking at that right aren't I?
> 
> 
> Sire score isn't that great, but that doesn't always mean anything.


She was LA'ed twice. 
@ the age of 01-02 she has a score of 82 with a + in mammary
@ 02-01 she had a score of 86 with a V in mammary

Sire was an 87 the year prior.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 18, 2016)

Okay


Goat Whisperer said:


> She was LA'ed twice.
> @ the age of 01-02 she has a score of 82 with a + in mammary
> @ 02-01 she had a score of 86 with a V in mammary
> 
> Sire was an 87 the year prior.


Okay, are we still talking about the dam of the sire that potentially bred the potential doe?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Okay
> 
> Okay, are we still talking about the dam of the sire that potentially bred the potential doe?


Yes the sire & dam of the black doe in the link on the 1st post


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Okay
> 
> Okay, are we still talking about the dam of the sire that potentially bred the potential doe?



I was talking about the sire and dam of the doe, not the buck she may have been bred to.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm I don't know if you saw my last post, but it's what OFA said.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 18, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer, this is off subject, but I thought you mentioned in another post that you use Chapel Hill Grit in your goat barn/shelters/stalls. Where do you get it? Is it expensive? 
We are hopefully going to put up more fences so we can rotate and also build a couple more shelters for our goats. I don't like wood, because it is hard to clean, concrete is pretty expensive, dirt is okay, but I am worried about drainage...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

We just get it from a local quarry. They are right down the road from us so I get a great deal on delivery. The price of the grit itself is not bad at all, I get it for a fantastic price. 

I absolutely love it. You will need to sweep the barn every few days or else to can get a lot of manure build up. It has been well worth the cost.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2016)

The rock will have different names. Generally it is the rock most common in your area and ground up. Some call it rock dust but it isn't true rockdust.

The best for really good drainage is several layers of different kinds of substrate.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 18, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> The rock will have different names. Generally it is the rock most common in your area and ground up. Some call it rock dust but it isn't true rockdust.
> 
> The best for really good drainage is several layers of different kinds of substrate.



Are one of these what you are talking about?

http://www.crowderexcavating.com/products.php


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2016)

The crowder Base may be similar- they don't have a close up.
Maybe the sandy clay too... hard to tell.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

The quarry we get ours from call it "process fill"


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Just wanted to correct myself- we actually have 7 bucks... I miscounted...


We've got 9
And 2 more in our semen tank
But happy to say 1 is leaving Sat


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 18, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm you can ask some local horse folk if they know what it's called. 
Lots of horse folk use it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

I tried to buy the dams sire Calvary 2 years ago so obviously I like him
He was in KY at the time 
His dam Party is a famous doe she is the Wilipedia Nigerian
I know the sires breeder Cool Springs Farm they are in NC
Good luck I hope it works out 
Some good animals in the pedigree


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2016)

I had sent the people in KY who owned Calvary an email expressing my interest in purchasing him
They said no
But then I got an email that they were selling him
I told them I would let them know by 5 that day
When I got back with them that I wanted him he was sold
I was PO'd


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 19, 2016)

Hopefully 2 bucks are going to be picked up today. I listed them for $50 each on CL... They are mutt goats BTW. I am not allowed to get another one till we get rid of the extra ones we got.

We had our first kidding this year. The first 3 does gave single bucks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Hopefully 2 bucks are going to be picked up today. I listed them for $50 each on CL... They are mutt goats BTW. I am not allowed to get another one till we get rid of the extra ones we got.
> 
> We had our first kidding this year. The first 3 does gave single bucks.



Good luck.
I hope it all works out.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 19, 2016)

About the grit.

In CA we get decomposed granite which is really granite crushed super super fine and it packs like crazy. Love it.  Or sometimes from a quarry you can get the last little bits left over from the daily wash outs of their crusher. Here they call that "rock dust".  I first saw this used in a dairy when I was in NC a few years ago, she also called it rock dust but it does have different names in different places.  I was staying with @Southern by choice and I told her about it and she tried it and has been a convert ever since.

Rock dust is usually known as a mineral fertilizer, not what you would use in your barn.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 19, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 20881
> 
> View attachment 20882
> 
> ...


Love your barn, too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 19, 2016)

@babsbag  do you remember the one in VA? They did several layers.. do you remember the layers?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 19, 2016)

One of these???

http://sanddirtgravel.com/materials/


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 20881
> 
> View attachment 20882
> 
> ...



If you go to my farm journal, you can see the construction.  I added on to an existing building.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 19, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> One of these???



I think you have a lot of options on that page. Basically anything that says it will make a good base; the limestone, or the granite would be my choices. I would stay away from the sand. 

@Southern by choice...I don't remember what they used in the layers but I believe the thought is to go from large gravel on the bottom and smaller on top and then top it off with the grit. Stay away from clay as it will hold water, sand will let it drain but make sure it is a sand that will compact.  We are using 3/4 " limestone base gravel on the bottom about 4" thick and then crushed granite on top. Our native soil drains really well but if I had a real problem area I would use base rock like they use in leach lines, then the 3/4" limestone on top of that and then the grit.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 19, 2016)

Two goats gone!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 19, 2016)

I used to have one buck...then two...then three...now 6. The thing is I have one Alpine for my standard Alpines, one LaMancha for my standard LMs. Then came minis...one Nigi to make minis. One mini buckling retained to breed most of the mini Alpine doelings. One mini Alpine retained to breed ONE mini doeling (sister of the other buckling). Now one more ND buckling to hopefully make me some mini bucklings that aren't related to any of kids I kept last year or this year.

It gets complicated.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I was looking back to the sire of the doeling I will (hopefully) get, and the sire's dam didn't seem too good, as far as I could tell. I didn't find any pics of her, but I did find this:
> 
> http://adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=D001653983
> 
> Any expert opinions?


I looked back at your first post and the doe you were talking about getting
That's not the Sire"s dam


----------



## babsbag (Aug 19, 2016)

Do you mean the doeling you have reserved?

The sire's dam's LA was only 81...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Do you mean the doeling you have reserved?
> 
> The sire's dam's LA was only 81...



Ok
I looked back through the whole thread
No
81 ++++ is not a good score
She was a 2 yo probably a FF
I would want to see how she looked now if she hasn't been appraised since then 
You can drive yourself crazy looking at pedigrees


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry, late to this thread even through @OneFineAcre tried to summon me!

I do know Beverly at M&M, but not well. She has one of our milk stands and I've seen her at a few shows and she's in the Florida Nigerian Dwarf Club. I think she's relatively new to goats, but has goats from nice farms.

There are lots of nice Nigerians in FL/GA. How far are you willing to drive? I know that Hidden Palms has a bunch of nice bred does for sale- all LA'd and on milk test. She had a buck escape and breed 17 (yes! confirmed by blood test) in one night.

Tanya at TLC Farms has very nice goats. (Just south of Tampa) we know her very well and she'd be honest with you about her opinion on the quality of a buck. She's been in it longer than many around here and has really nice goats from Old South, Little Tots, and others. Our first Nigerian was a 3 month doeling from her and she's 4 now I'd buy her several times over again.

You're welcome to PM me if you want some more names of people close.


----------



## sadieml (Aug 21, 2016)

I am following along with interest.  I am totally stupid when it comes to breeding, even though I have read a lot on it.  I go by what I see, and some of the quality names I recognize, but since I'm only interested in milk for my family, I guess that's okay.  In SC, you have to be licensed to give away milk or cheese, even to family, ANYONE not in your household.  I don't know if I want the extra hassle.  My older Sis and her daughter were looking forward to fresh goat milk in a year or so, but I don't know... To be honest, I don't know how intrusive they are, but we're very reserved and I don't want one of those "DHEC" types poking around too much.  Maybe I'll check into it just to see...


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 21, 2016)

sadieml said:


> I am following along with interest.  I am totally stupid when it comes to breeding, even though I have read a lot on it.  I go by what I see, and some of the quality names I recognize, but since I'm only interested in milk for my family, I guess that's okay.  In SC, you have to be licensed to give away milk or cheese, even to family, ANYONE not in your household.  I don't know if I want the extra hassle.  My older Sis and her daughter were looking forward to fresh goat milk in a year or so, but I don't know... To be honest, I don't know how intrusive they are, but we're very reserved and I don't want one of those "DHEC" types poking around too much.  Maybe I'll check into it just to see...



Here, you can sell raw milk, but labeled for animal consumption only, and you have to have a license I'm pretty sure. We have some excess milk, but not a whole lot, so selling isn't something we're looking into right now- it just goes to the happy dogs.

ETA: I am only milking 2, a Saanen and a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 21, 2016)

Excess milk? No way...  That's just time to make ice cream! Haha,  having other farm critters helps matters.  Our pigs LOVE whey and if they ever get milk they start a fight over it .


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 22, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I was looking back to the sire of the doeling I will (hopefully) get, and the sire's dam didn't seem too good, as far as I could tell. I didn't find any pics of her, but I did find this:
> 
> http://adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=D001653983
> 
> Any expert opinions?


@Green Acres Farm
I was able to sit down and look at the pedigree.
No, she didn't score well. I'd like to see her now though.

Did you look at this does' sire and dam? The doe you posted it J-NELS LY MO MO.
Her sire is GCH CHENANGO-HILLS LYSANDER who LA'd @ a 90 EEV
Her dam is SGCH J-NELS ER DUMPLIN who LA'd @ 90 VEEE

So just because she had a low appraisal as a 2 year old  doesn't make her a bad doe. 

That doe is a full sister to J-NELS LY SPATZLE.
Spatzle went on to be the 2015 ADGA National show
Nigerian Dwarf reserve Grand Champion.
Spatzle was only appraised once as a 2 year old and got an 86 V+VV.

But, we all know if you breed 2 good animals it doesn't always mean the kids will be good. Goats like to difficult LOL

I don't know if you saw our Nubian buckling. I posted this on the thread-
His sire is CH Frog Flat Long Lanky Nathaniel who appraised @ 91EEE
His Dam is Frog Flat B&T Creamy Ingles 90VEEE
Ingles dam LA'd @ 81 ++++ as a 2 year old.
But that doe that LA'd @ 81 produced a kid that LA'd @ 90.
Ingles sire wasn't LA'd but her Sire's Dam was LA'd @ 90 VEEE and has her SGCH.

So like the others said, you can make yourself crazy looking at pedigrees. Especially when you aren't familiar with the goats you are looking at. Just something to think about 

I think you should do both


----------



## babsbag (Aug 22, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> She had a buck escape and breed 17 (yes! confirmed by blood test) in one night.



  Hope that was the buck they intended to use. I am as I have 5 slated for a lute injection in the next 10 days.    17...one busy boy. And how to you get that many does to cycle at one time.? Going to be a busy week in the kidding barn in a few months.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 22, 2016)

sadieml -- In VA we can sell raw as "PET use".   Also, we can do herd shares and no one has ever been investigated that I know.  Several cattle & goat farmers do this.   Buy into the goat/herd and it's your own milk.   People pay a buy-in + a monthly fee for care/feeding, pick up own milk. NO license, no inspections.

So, lute is what you use for does?   We always used for surprise breedings on the horses, once about 10 days out.   Brought them into some heavy sweats, etc.   No other issue, just no foal.   Is that same with the goats?   Never had to use for goats but, good to know.   Sometimes those bucks like the young ones.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 22, 2016)

We have used the lute with no issues. First time we had to use it was when a ND doe got in with the kiko meat bucks. Of course she got bred by every buck 'cept the ND. 

The other times someone left the gate open and a young buckling got to several of the does... Sigh. 

I bought a whole bottle from our vet


----------



## babsbag (Aug 22, 2016)

I have used it before, but not 5 in one year. I am trying very very hard to wait until Nov. but I had a very rambunctious mini Alpine in with my does and he was definitely old enough and more than eager. He has been removed but not before he had his way with at least two does. A few days later I came home and found two does in a pen with another mini...And #5 I am just covering my bases as I *think* she got bred too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 22, 2016)

Um sorry....  What is a lute?


----------



## babsbag (Aug 22, 2016)

It is Lutalyse and it is a hormone (I think) injection that will end the pregnancy in goats and other animals. In goats it is given 14 days after the breeding. The goat will go back into heat about three days later. It is also used to synchronize breeding cycles, usually used  when doing AI.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 22, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> @Green Acres Farm
> I was able to sit down and look at the pedigree.
> No, she didn't score well. I'd like to see her now though.
> 
> ...



Good post! 
Some animals do time more time and some animals maynever appraise real well but can make great brood does.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Hope that was the buck they intended to use. I am as I have 5 slated for a lute injection in the next 10 days.    17...one busy boy. And how to you get that many does to cycle at one time.? Going to be a busy week in the kidding barn in a few months.



He is her favorite buck- and she has several very nice ones!  And it was the night she got back from Nationals- so she definitely did not do anything to get them to cycle at once. She said she could have Luted them, but none were too young or too related so she decided to let it be.

She said he was ready for more when his "what-what" woke her  up the next morning.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 24, 2016)

@Fullhousefarm, @OneFineAcre, how much does a certificate of veterinary inspection and scrapie premise number usually cost?


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 25, 2016)

I am also curious.  I was looking at the paperwork for one of my does going....  OK...  What's  this all mean?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 25, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> @Fullhousefarm, @OneFineAcre, how much does a certificate of veterinary inspection and scrapie premise number usually cost?


The vet cert depends on the vet
Scrapies premise ID doesn't cost anything I don't believe


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 25, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> What do the letters and stars mean after a goat's name? I know they are a good thing, but that's just about it.
> 
> @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @Fullhousefarm @babsbag


Production awards ( milking stars )
Depends on the letter ADGA has the legend in their website I think it is in the manual
A doe can earn a star herself and for her daughters
A buck can get a star for his dams production or his daughters


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 25, 2016)

This is a great easy to follow link with a chart 
http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/understanding-goat-pedigrees-2/


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 25, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> This is a great easy to follow link with a chart
> http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/understanding-goat-pedigrees-2/


Found that just before you posted it.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 25, 2016)

In Florida the premise ID/scrapie ID is free. You do NOT need to eartag your dairy goats if they are registered and tattooed. (Some people who do other types of goats or at small county fairs aren't familiar with this and will tell you otherwise.) I tattoo my unregistered goats as well and have no problems at fairs- State fair, anything. They just want the tattoo to match the health certificate and you are good to go. They do touch and look over the goat and check the tattoos on all goats except babies under 6 months at all fairs I've been to.

Vets around here charge from $10-35 for a health certificate (Plus farm call if they come to you.) The one around here who charges $10 only does it at his office so you have to trailer them. Some vets look at every goat, check tattoos, and look for mites, abscesses, runny noses, etc. Some touch the animal and just sign the paper. It's good for 90 days for Florida shows- so we usually get two a year since we have shows from October-March/April.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 26, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Speaking of tattoos... 2 of my registered goats don't have them... I guess I'll have to do it.
> Do y'all use any kind of pain rellief? When they're older they have all that hard cartilage.



You don't need any. It is similar to getting your ears pierced yet once they are done they jut go on like nothing ever happened. With Lamanchas you do tail webs... that is more sensitive and still they don't need anything.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 26, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> This is a great easy to follow link with a chart
> http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/understanding-goat-pedigrees-2/



I like that.
It actually explains it better than the ADGA manual.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice udder


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 31, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> M&M Acres just posted a pic of her on their site. Her rear udder looks great (to me). I'd like to see her from the side...
> 
> View attachment 21182



I'd ask her about when the appraisal was done. I believe last year's (2015) were in August in Florida which is a horrible time when we tend to kid in Dec-Feb and many does drop production in Aug due to horrible heat and rain. That's not going to change the goat's confirmation, but certainly will make a difference in their udder scores and perhaps even general appearance.

If I like the way a doe looked I'd buy a doe that appraised that as a FF. Not as likely I'd buy a buck out of that doe unless I could see huge improvement in the next freshening from her AND some of those faults corrected by the breeding. But, it would depend on lots of things. Sometimes you just have to see them and make a decision about what you want for your herd.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 9, 2016)

Supposed to pick up Armani and Kicks next Saturday!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 17, 2016)

Armani and Kicks are home! 

Armani is extremely anemic. The vet can't run a fecal until Monday, so I am going to get him on Safe Guard and DiMethox now as his eyelids are WHITE!!! I have never seen anything so pale except in pictures! His owner said she dewormed him with Prohibit a few days ago, but I don't think it worked. She does not do fecals. Has anyone here used Prohibit? I hardly ever hear anything about it.

 I am going to ask our vet to show me how to run my own fecals Monday and hopefully I will be able to do it myself after this.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 17, 2016)

And red cell and probiotics by the way, too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 17, 2016)

Sent a PM

Why would the breeder send a goat home with white lids?????


----------



## sadieml (Sep 17, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm -- Congrats!  Also, I'm really sorry to hear about the worm problem.  We lost my sweet, sweet bantam cochin roo Roy to worms this summer.  I keep an eye on my goatie boys lids to watch out for anemia, and have not, yet, mastered doing my own fecals (I'm not sure my microscope is good enough.), but they've been very healthy.  I'm actually surprised since Roy lived in the pen with them, but they are a-okay. 

I've given Jaeger the day off today.  I'm almost certain that Laurabelle is preggers, and Tulip let him mount at least 3 times yesterday, so ... ...   Silly boy sure took his time!  First he was intimidated by their size (he is very small and they are big girls, a solid 2 inches taller than he) and Tulip recognized him as her son, so she was very reluctant to let him near.  In the end, she came around though.  I guess hormones took over!  Mark doesn't want to do blood tests, so we'll just wait and see, but I'm pretty excited! I'm FINALLY gonna be a goatie gramgram!!!  NOW, if I can just stand the wait until *February. *


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 17, 2016)

Agreed with  @Goat Whisperer why would the breeder send him home like that? Good luck! Oh and I have never heard of Prohibit.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2016)

How old are they?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 17, 2016)

Maggie's (Magnolia) so pretty!



 What a beauty! And that smell! (This is AFTER a bath!!!)


 

Armani


 

Kicks



Snowflake!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 17, 2016)

sadieml said:


> @Green Acres Farm -- Congrats!  Also, I'm really sorry to hear about the worm problem.  We lost my sweet, sweet bantam cochin roo Roy to worms this summer.  I keep an eye on my goatie boys lids to watch out for anemia, and have not, yet, mastered doing my own fecals (I'm not sure my microscope is good enough.), but they've been very healthy.  I'm actually surprised since Roy lived in the pen with them, but they are a-okay.
> 
> I've given Jaeger the day off today.  I'm almost certain that Laurabelle is preggers, and Tulip let him mount at least 3 times yesterday, so ... ...   Silly boy sure took his time!  First he was intimidated by their size (he is very small and they are big girls, a solid 2 inches taller than he) and Tulip recognized him as her son, so she was very reluctant to let him near.  In the end, she came around though.  I guess hormones took over!  Mark doesn't want to do blood tests, so we'll just wait and see, but I'm pretty excited! I'm FINALLY gonna be a goatie gramgram!!!  NOW, if I can just stand the wait until *February. *



You bred a doe with her son?! 

I'm afraid that might have happened to one of mine, too... Don't EVER buy welded wire fencing!!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh man I have welded wire fencing and it is terrible! My wether,  who is giant (by my standards)  destroys it.  It's OK for the girls for now,  but my wether and buckling are back in their little cattle panel pen until I can splurge for the good stuff! And the chickens are about to inherit about 3 rolls of fencing...  Ugh.


----------



## sadieml (Sep 17, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm --  Yep, I know, line-breeding is not a great way to go, but he couldn't find anyone else to breed her, and everything I've read says father-to-daughter & mother-and-son are acceptable, though not preferred, so ...

Don't worry, we won't continue after this one shot.  Next year I hope to have an unrelated buck to breed Tulip for Mark and any doeling   that may result from _this_ breeding.  Fortunately, there don't seem to be any _bad_ traits we might be reinforcing.  Tulip is a great mother, used to be a "show-girl" in GA, and has a really nice udder.  She has a great personality, just like her sons, and stands well for hoof-trimming and milking.  She is a 2-time freshener, who had twins (1 doe/1 buck) and triplet bucks.  Let's hope for triplet does this time!!!  I figure since Jaeger is sooo much shorter than the girls, our chances for doelings are pretty good.

BTW--LOVE the pics.  What beauties you have there!  Sure hope Armani is gonna be alright soon.  He certainly _looks_ like an Armani!  WOW!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2016)

sadieml said:


> Jaeger is sooo much shorter than the girls, our chances for doelings are pretty good.





As far as the goats. Did you observe this in front of the seller before you purchased the goats?
It was irresponsible for the breeder to send the kids off with white eyelids.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 17, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Oh man I have welded wire fencing and it is terrible! My wether,  who is giant (by my standards)  destroys it.  It's OK for the girls for now,  but my wether and buckling are back in their little cattle panel pen until I can splurge for the good stuff! And the chickens are about to inherit about 3 rolls of fencing...  Ugh.


When we first got goats we were told to get 2×4 inch fencing. 

We went to TSC and bought a bunch of welded wire, not even knowing what welded wire was and why we shouldnt buy it. 

It worked fine for awhile.

But then...

The the bucks went into rut...

Ripped it right up with their horns and bred ALL our 8 month old does! 




They all ended up kidding fine, thankfully, without any difficulties!

What a waste of fence, though!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 17, 2016)

Gah! How awful is that? Glad everyone did OK.  I wish I had known beforehand.  Fortunately our does aren't too hard on it and the boys are secure!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> No, she wanted him in the cage and not out because she said he would run away. I checked when we got home.
> After I saw them, I called her and told her and she said she thought they looked a _little_ pale (they could not be any paler than white!), but she said she wormed him with her dewormer that she said killed EVERYTHING, so there was NO reason to worry!
> 
> She really needs to get some fecals done on her herd and find out how well it is _really_ working.
> ...



I can understand being disappointed.
I am glad however, that you are giving the benefit of the doubt.
You will learn from this and so will the breeder.
Prohibit is pretty potent. The issue is the anemia they already have AND the bloom they will more than likely have.

Breeders will have different levels of knowledge and different focus. I know a person that had been raising and breeding goats for about 4 years before learning anything other then eyelid checks. All was fine til that 4 th year and then had sick and dying kids. 

Prior to that there was no educating the clients other then what to feed.

On the flip side- I know others, that do what we do, educate spend time do a class, have the potential owners visit FIRST etc... and are very detailed. Then you have the client not follow through on even the most basic of things. One friend said she spend phone time, client visited, spent 2 hours detailing everything... explaining fecals, cocci etc and WHY it was so important to run the fecal 4-7 days after getting the kids home. She stressed this at least 3 times and has it in the written paperwork. Meanwhile the breeder had vet run fecals and had results.  
 Lady picked up the goats 2 weeks later. Again reminder.
When my friend called to see how th e goats were adjusting and if the fecals had been run the lady didn't have them run. 


She stressed to her again the importance. Lady said "they look fine and they are happy".


My friend was just beside herself. She bottle fed those kids, raised them, took great care, did their shots, preventions etc... but mostly she loved them and to turn them over to someone that would just so blatantly disregard the advice ESPECIALLY someone that never had goats before... it just was devastating.

The sad thing is if those kids do end up with a bloom of some kind and the newbie doesn't know what is happening and those goats get sick or die I can guarantee you she'll blame the breeder. 

I see this all the time. 

I am very glad you have gained the knowledge you need to be able to care for the goats!  It is good that you let the breeder know, and not condemn, we all learn. She may not even be aware that some kids are anemic.

We always call and let the breeder know what we find as a courtesy.  It is usually very encouraging to them when you call and say hey I just ran the fecal and there is nothing! 

I run them the day they come in and again a week later. So I can see how much of a bloom. We also do another at 30 days before they leave quarantine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2016)

I am confused... are you looking at this buckling?
Or a doe out of the breeding?
What do you mean by AG?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2016)

Honestly I would go with what the breeder suggest for you.
Which two pairs are you looking?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 18, 2016)

I think Southern is saying talk to the breeder and ask which would better complement the bucklings you have and what your particular farm goals are. It's the same breeder right?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 18, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> It's the same breeder right?


Yes


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2016)

Is this where you got Armani and Kicks?


Green Acres Farm said:


> Sorry, I must not be being clear.



No, it isn't you... it is more likely me. 
I just want to be clear.

Also I am doing 4 things at once 3 on computer and 1 on phone and house stuff. My brain gets fried.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 19, 2016)

Well... since you asked, I'm drawn to the second possibility basically because the doe is polled.  I like polled goats and since the buck isn't polled you know any kids born polled would be heterogeneous.  See I don't do well disbudding my wee kids and being hetero polled is a big plus.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 19, 2016)

nice looking udders on the above pictures!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Sep 20, 2016)

I you want some goats that have good milking lines with milk test scores I’d look at Hidden Palms (she travels so might be able to work out meeting you so it’s not so far). There are some in GA too, but I think their prices are quite a bit higher.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 22, 2016)

IMHO all those udders look pretty danged good. If it's milk you're looking for first, it doesn't look like you'll be going wrong with any of them. As for the LA score, that's more than just milk... it's the animal as a whole. From the ADGA: http://adga.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/LA_SOP_2015.pdf

_80-84 = Good Plus Animals in this category demonstrate the potential for or evidence of commendable lifetime performance. A good plus animal may display immaturity in structural trait characteristics or age-related wear at the current appraisal yet indicates a tendency towards full productivity. A good plus animal may also display full productivity yet still possess minor defects preventing advancement to a higher category. Regardless, the defects set relatively marginal limitations on the ability of the animal to sustain function over an extended period. (Underlined by me, not ADGA)_

If the dam was scored as 81 as a FF, it's not out of the realm of possibility that she could move to the next higher level after one or more additional freshenings:

_85-89 = Very Good Animals in this category demonstrate form indicative of the ability to function at a high level over an extended period. A very good animal possesses conformation and dairy quality enabling superior lifetime performance. Younger animals in this category excel in most if not all structural categories permitting them to perform at a high level respective to their stage of maturity. More mature animals in this category display form indicating a high level of function over a long productive life coupled with only minor primarily age-related defects._

More important would be the choice of buck to breed whatever you get with, for improvement/better scoring offspring.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm 

I just saw your post under POW.



I know there are no words that I can say to bring you comfort right now. I am so heartbroken for you. The GSD is so dear to my heart and there is something very special about the relationship between one and their human. I really do feel your pain. Such a devastating loss. I will be praying that God comfort you.

I am so sorry my dear sweet friend.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 12, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> @Green Acres Farm
> 
> I just saw your post under POW.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I miss her so much. She was such a good dog.

My littlest 18 month sister was calling and looking for her outside, "Jin-Jah, Jin-Jah?" But she never came.  Ginger was so gentle and protective with her. 

She was so full of life and energy. I just can't believe she is gone. I keep expecting her to greet me when I go outside.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 12, 2016)

so sorry


----------



## TAH (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 2, 2017)

Stages of a Yawn:


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 2, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Great Pics!! I wouldn't be that lucky...by the time I got the camera up on my phone it would be all over.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 3, 2017)

Fabulous!  You ought to put them up for Picture of the Week!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Feb 25, 2017)

I went into the garage to get the CDT vaccine for the goat kids and discovered the fridge broke and all my unopened vials of antibiotics, C & D antitoxin, tetanus antitoxin, pneumonia vaccine, and CDT vaccine are ruined.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 25, 2017)

Not necessarily.

We had something similar happen here.
I had our vet come over to see what would still be good or usable. 
Just about everything was fine.

How warm is the fridge?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Feb 25, 2017)

It was all warm.   
I have no idea how long it was not working as it isn't one we normally use.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Feb 27, 2017)

So far we've had 9 kids! 5 girls and 4 boys. 3 sets of twins and 3 sets of singles.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2017)

they all look gorgeous! congratulations!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 27, 2017)

Congrats! They're adorable!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh so Sweet!....I know you're Proud of them...I would be too....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 27, 2017)

Congratulations! They are darling 

Are any of them out of the new registered ND's that brought in last year? Either way- they are CUTE!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes of she was bred by a Nigerian and they are both registered you can register them as F1 mini Saanens with MDGA.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 3, 2017)

Twin doelings, that is great! 

Hope your girl is pregnant


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 3, 2017)

Well aren't they just precious?!! Congratulations!!
It won't be long before the Plant City strawberries will be out down there....I used to drive down and get some about this time of year....but, they'll be sitting out selling them on the roads before long too.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 3, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Buttercup (in my profile pic) milked out a quart today with twins on her and held back a good bit! She kidded Monday with twin doelings, one of which I am keeping.
> 
> View attachment 28780



Awww, aren't they precious!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## TAH (Mar 7, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 8, 2017)

Almondine (my Saanen) kidded last night at 11:30ish with a huge single doeling. I just weighed her and she is 10 pounds. I have not weighed our newborns in the past, how does that compare with typical standard sized babies? 

We will DNA her to find out who her sire is (hopefully our Saanen buck).

I can't get pics to load.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

Adorable twin does, love their color!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 8, 2017)

That's a good sized kid! 7-8#  is closer to average with out standards.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 8, 2017)

I was surprised she only had one. I thought at least twins, maybe trips. But, no. Just a huge single! 

She was in the normal diving position, but it seemed like she was still to big. I pushes a shoulder back and pulled the other forward and she came out quickly after that. 

Sure hope she's full Saanen!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 8, 2017)

Hopeful sire (yes, he has 3 legs):



 


Buttercup's twins:


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

Love that last pic!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 8, 2017)

10#? That is a Big girl, Congratulations!! 
3 girls...sounds like "Goat Math" is in full swing...


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

I like the goat in the background of the first pic trying really hard to reach the branches!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 8, 2017)

Could be another POW winner with that last one...


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 9, 2017)

Almondine's FF udder:



I'm hoping she has improved capacity with this freshening (this is her 2nd). She has great teat placement!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 9, 2017)

Are you milking her any at all, or just letting them nurse?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 9, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Are you milking her any at all, or just letting them nurse?


I am milking Almondine and Buttercup 2x a day with kids on 24/7.


----------



## TAH (Mar 9, 2017)

How much milk are you getting from them?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 9, 2017)

TAH said:


> How much milk are you getting from them?


Buttercup is giving 2-3 cups per milking and I just started milking Almondine again yesterday and I haven't measured it yet.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 12, 2017)

I separated Buttercup's kids from her overnight (they got a bottle evening and morning) and she milked *5 CUPS *after a 12 hr fill!!!!!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I like the goat in the background of the first pic trying really hard to reach the branches!



Sharp eyes @NH homesteader! I had to make it bigger to see that and still wouldn't have had you not pointed it out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

I missed it too! Had to really look to find it. 

@Green Acres Farm live all the pics, always nice to have hard working does!  That the daddy is who you want it to be  

I did have to chuckle at a goat living in Florida wearing a sweater! 

So how the heck did your boy loose a leg?!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I missed it too! Had to really look to find it.
> 
> @Green Acres Farm live all the pics, always nice to have hard working does!  That the daddy is who you want it to be
> 
> ...



It has actually been really cold the last few days - down to the 40s!

Prince Charming got his leg pretty much chewed off after a dog attack. Muscles chewed away in chunks from his hoof to his thigh. The vet was surprised he didn't bleed to death with a big artery where he got chewed and unbelievably was able to amputate it. He lost all his weight for awhile after surgery, but is doing great now and filling out. I can't catch him if he doesn't want to be caught! We weren't sure if he would be able to breed, but we know he was the sire of an accidental breeding and hopefully Almondine's kid. He needs to contribute to his huge vet bill.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## animalmom (Mar 26, 2017)

What a handsome lad!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 10, 2017)

Almondine's kid is 35 pounds and 20" at the withers @ 1 month old.
@Goat Whisperer how does that compare to typical standard sized kids? I haven't DNA'd her yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 10, 2017)

She looks like a well fed saanen kid 

That would be a huge mini. I think she's all saanen. I'd still DNA just to have it on file though. 

I love her length, she is a pretty kid. 

I'm becoming a sucker for saanens though


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 27, 2017)

I have a 5 month old Nigie doeling who is 30 pounds. I thought she seemed small... How does that compare to typical weights of kids her age?

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 28, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I have a 5 month old Nigie doeling who is 30 pounds. I thought she seemed small... How does that compare to typical weights of kids her age?
> 
> @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre


Her weight is fine as long as she isn't bony.
Our kids ranged from 28-40# at that age. The 28# was a tiny quad and the 40# was a super fat, chubby, food loving doeling LOL
The average for our 2016 nigie kids at that age was 31.8#


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 29, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Her weight is fine as long as she isn't bony.
> Our kids ranged from 28-40# at that age. The 28# was a tiny quad and the 40# was a super fat, chubby, food loving doeling LOL
> The average for our 2016 nigie kids at that age was 31.8#


Oh good! She isn't skinny, but I noticed the 2-3 month old Nigies were not much smaller than her.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 14, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice 

Can you get an idea how rear udder height is going to be on a junior doe or buck?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 14, 2017)

I hate to tell ya @Green Acres Farm , but that isn't an udder ya are looking at on a buck.....


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 14, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I hate to tell ya @Green Acres Farm , but that isn't an udder ya are looking at on a buck.....



I didn't know if you could tell the potential rear udder height trait from how high the arch is.  I worded that badly.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

Looking at appraised jrs pics might be more helpful.

@Goat Whisperer  and I are very different... LA are helpful but I know what I like and what I am looking for... I also care far more about production than anything.
Pretty udders are pretty udders but not all pretty udders produce. At the same time poor udders may not hold up long term.
Of course for most the end goal is a really great udder with really great teat placement with really great production. LOL


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 14, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Looking at appraised jrs pics might be more helpful.


I was just curious if that was something you could judge without an udder. A contributing factor when deciding what kids to retain, etc.


Southern by choice said:


> @Goat Whisperer and I are very different... LA are helpful but I know what I like and what I am looking for... I also care far more about production than anything.
> Pretty udders are pretty udders but not all pretty udders produce. At the same time poor udders may not hold up long term.
> Of course for most the end goal is a really great udder with really great teat placement with really great production. LOL


Yep. My Saanen doe (I think) has a nice udder, but it does not milk down. Part of it is she is holding back for her kid, but even after her kid drinks, she has a lot of excess tissue and not a whole lot of milk.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 17, 2017)

Goat's new pasture





 

 

 

 Almondine's udder
2F, overnight fill



 

Edelweiss and Dazzle


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice and shady....they will really like that there where you are. The animals are looking Great too.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 17, 2017)

Happy goats!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 20, 2017)

Goat milk ice cream!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 20, 2017)

Do you use egg?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Do you use egg?


No, just milk, sugar, and vanilla.

Have you made it with eggs? Is it good?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 20, 2017)

We have done it both ways- I prefer NO egg.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> We have done it both ways- I prefer NO egg.


Do you use liquid nitrogen or an ice cream maker? If both, what do you prefer?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 20, 2017)

I prefer egg in mine. I have never used the liquid nitrogen so can't address that but I have been making homemade ice cream for over 40 years so I think I have tried every recipe that there is. We just bought a new freezer where you keep the can in the freezer and you don't need salt and ice. We had one before but it stopped freezing so decided it was time for a new one. We just used it this weekend but didn't milk goat milk ice cream...I made cherry buttermilk gelato.  

The thing about egg is that my old recipe is raw egg which isn't in vogue anymore so now I have to cook the mixture and let it cool and then freeze. Requires more thinking ahead.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2017)

My FIL makes a lightly lemon flavored ice cream at Christmas. He makes an egg custard as "one" of the ingredients. It is quite good.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 20, 2017)

babsbag said:


> We just used it this weekend but didn't milk goat milk ice cream...I made cherry buttermilk gelato.





Did you make it with goat milk?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 20, 2017)

Bruce said:


> My FIL makes a lightly lemon flavored ice cream at Christmas. He makes an egg custard as "one" of the ingredients. It is quite good.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

I would not make the decision until seeing them in person.
Check their health out. Pull down eye lids and check for anemic. Body weight, hips, hoofs.
Photos always look pretty. Just test the water before diving in.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 26, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I prefer egg in mine. I have never used the liquid nitrogen so can't address that but I have been making homemade ice cream for over 40 years so I think I have tried every recipe that there is. We just bought a new freezer where you keep the can in the freezer and you don't need salt and ice. We had one before but it stopped freezing so decided it was time for a new one. We just used it this weekend but didn't milk goat milk ice cream...I made cherry buttermilk gelato.
> 
> The thing about egg is that my old recipe is raw egg which isn't in vogue anymore so now I have to cook the mixture and let it cool and then freeze. Requires more thinking ahead.





Bruce said:


> My FIL makes a lightly lemon flavored ice cream at Christmas. He makes an egg custard as "one" of the ingredients. It is quite good.



Raw eggs is common in home icecream recipes, but the old way in my family was always to cook them (custard). It can be time consuming and I usually just use raw eggs--up to a dozen if I don't mind a yellowish icecream like French vanilla.  A fair substitute if one is afraid of salmonella, is to use pasturized eggs from the store, either liquid or in the shell.  In-the-shell pasturized eggs will generally be marked with a circled 'P' both on the carton and each individual egg.










I am certainly no "all natural, 100% organic, chem-free, gluten free, no antibiotics, free range, 100%  all natural, zero preservatives" paranoid hypochondriac but I have seen salmonella in humans up close..it's not pretty, but I still prefer whole eggs to the liquid versions, even tho you can now get pasteurized liquid whole eggs, liquid egg whites, and liquid egg yolks.
http://www.vanderpolseggs.com/news/page/3/


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 26, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> I would not make the decision until seeing them in person.
> Check their health out. Pull down eye lids and check for anemic. Body weight, hips, hoofs.
> Photos always look pretty. Just test the water before diving in.


What post are you replying to?


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> What post are you replying to?


Purchasing goats I thought. It was really late yesterday. I will have to read the thread from the beginning I suppose to refresh my memory. Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

OMG.. I replied to a post from 2016! Begining of this thread..
Oh wow.. Box 1.. 

It was after midnight.. I was not very observant obviously.. My bad...

How did your decision go?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 26, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> OMG.. I replied to a post from 2016! Begining of this thread..
> Oh wow.. Box 1..
> 
> It was after midnight.. I was not very observant obviously.. My bad...
> ...


I'm not sure... Will you copy and paste the post?


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

*Green Acres FarmTrue BYH Addict*
Joined:
Jul 2, 2016
Messages:
1,079
Likes Received:
820
Trophy Points:
223
Location:
Florida
We got into goats a little over a year ago, and in our herd of 16, 6 (yes, 6) are bucks...

Unfortunately, only one is a good quality, registered buck (a Saanen). AND, there are two sets of pretty much identical twins...

Anyways, if I can get rid of the rest of the bucks, I can get a good Nigerian Dwarf herdsire.

Assuming I _can_ get rid of the others, these are two I found that I thought liked good (but I have limited knowledge as far as show goats go)-

The first is $400, and the second is $375. Which one is better as far as you can tell?

http://mmacres.webstarts.com/armani.html

http://mmacres.webstarts.com/round-rock.html

This is a doe who has been exposed to a (seemingly) very good buck. She is $450. Would she be a good purchase as well?

http://mmacres.webstarts.com/kicks.html

Any opinions or advice?

Thanks


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 26, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> *Green Acres FarmTrue BYH Addict*
> Joined:
> Jul 2, 2016
> Messages:
> ...


I ended up purchasing Armani. He was bred to several does last fall and I retained one doe kid. 

His genetics were better than what I had, but with some of the better quality kids I have bought, I am wanting a buck with a better potential on breeding up and eventually producing (hopefully) show quality kids. 

I still have some time, though.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 10, 2017)

Edelweiss and Dazzle are 2 junior does I bought this year. The plan is to show them both for the 1st time this fall. They are best friends.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 10, 2017)

They look really Nice and they look like they will have colorful kids, too......hope the showing goes well also....


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 7, 2017)

CAE/Johnes results back on the does today. All negative!

Bucks will be done next spring. I was done.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Devonviolet (Sep 22, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL goats!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 22, 2017)

Doesn't it just make ya feel good each day to be surrounded by such Beauty?.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 22, 2017)

Is this a mini nubian?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 23, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Is this a mini nubian?


No! I don't know where she got those ears! Her mother was an unregistered Nigerian with normal ears and her sire was a registered Nigerian with normal ears. They're just too big for her.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


>


Looks like they are expecting some treats!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Looks like they are expecting some treats!


They were just having some fun!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 26, 2017)

The girls are looking great. 

So when is your first show?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 26, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> The girls are looking great.
> 
> So when is your first show?


Nov 4th!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 7, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Nov 4th!


Good luck


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 9, 2017)

I got a new doe today!

Rosasharn NP Euphoria VVVE 87.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2017)

That is so exciting!
Where are the pics?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 9, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> That is so exciting!
> Where are the pics?


I'll get some tonight!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 9, 2017)

She's pretty stale right now, so I'll have to get udder pics when she has had more of a fill.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2017)

She is really Nice looking and should fit in really well with your herd....Great aquisition!!....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 9, 2017)

Pretty girl! I love that she has an "E" in mammary. 

Looks like she was clipped not long ago, will you start/continue showing her?  

Very happy for you!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 9, 2017)

Context is everything! Can't tell how small she is until the 3rd picture. You'll need a stand 3' high to milk her


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 9, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Pretty girl! I love that she has an "E" in mammary.
> 
> Looks like she was clipped not long ago, will you start/continue showing her?
> 
> Very happy for you!



She was clipped just before I bought her. 

I'm thinking about showing her at the NFF this fall. But, I'd have to pay double the entry fee, another HC, she's pretty stale (on 4 day a week milking with 1 kid on her), and I'm not sure there would be enough does in milk at the show for it to be sanctioned. So, still not sure. I'll wait a couple weeks and see how her udder looks. 



Bruce said:


> Context is everything! Can't tell how small she is until the 3rd picture. You'll need a stand 3' high to milk her


She's a really small doe.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 9, 2017)

She is lovely


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2017)

She is lovely!

I must say I haven't been on much but I just saw your watercolor on FB.

Absolutely gorgeous! Just beautiful.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 10, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (Oct 10, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Well... since you asked, I'm drawn to the second possibility basically because the doe is polled.  I like polled goats and since the buck isn't polled you know any kids born polled would be heterogeneous.  See I don't do well disbudding my wee kids and being hetero polled is a big plus.


We like the polled goats too.  We bought 2 beautiful little doelings last January from a breeder east of the Cascades.  It was one heck of a trip to go get them in the middle of a massive snow storm but these two were well worth it.  The breeder has even told us we can have first refusal on any polled doelings born this next spring.  We are looking forward to breeding the two we already have next fall.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 10, 2017)

LOVE your goats.   The last pic, she is so adorable!!!    Since I have full sized Saanen, that one is tiny, tiny to me.  Even my mini Nubs are larger than her. 

I don't show, just produce & milk.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 23, 2017)

I finally got some "set up" pics of my Edelweiss and Dazzle. Criticism of both their conformation and my handling are appreciated (yes, I know Dazzle's rear legs are too far back). 

Edelweiss





 

 

 

 
Dazzle


 


Euphoria


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2017)

They are lovely does! You did a great job clipping them too! 
When you go to show take a #40 blade to the inside of the ear and it will be real neat. 

Looks like you are doing a great job working with them.
If you can set them up on maybe a driveway or  something where their legs aren't hidden in the grass that helps to see feet placement etc.

When is your first show again?


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm not a goat person but those are beautiful animals.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 23, 2017)

No one has ever called you an old goat??


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 23, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> They are lovely does! You did a great job clipping them too!
> When you go to show take a #40 blade to the inside of the ear and it will be real neat.


Thanks for the tip!

I guess you can't see their rear legs well... I used a #5 and a #10. Didn't blend too well..


Southern by choice said:


> Looks like you are doing a great job working with them.
> If you can set them up on maybe a driveway or something where their legs aren't hidden in the grass that helps to see feet placement etc.


I regretted the grass as soon as I saw the pics... Next time it will be cement!



Southern by choice said:


> When is your first show again?


I have paid the registration fee for a show in early November. However, I don't think I can make it as the mandated arrival time is 2 days prior. I plan on attending a few shows next spring/summer.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 23, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not a goat person but those are beautiful animals.


Thank you!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 23, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I have paid the registration fee for a show in early November. However, I don't think I can make it as the mandated arrival time is 2 days prior. I plan on attending a few shows next spring/summer.


2 DAYS??? Nice way to limit participation. Who has 2 extra days?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2017)

Why two days before? That is strange.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 23, 2017)

Only place we ever had to do that was a state fair...big PIA!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 23, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Why two days before? That is strange.


It has something to do with state law and veterinary inspection of the animals. I talked to the chairperson, and there are no exceptions.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 25, 2017)

24 hr fills on Almondine and Buttercup.




Buttercup is an unregistered Nigerian. Her udder isn't pretty, but she's a decent milker.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 18, 2017)

Euphoria was confirmed bred via blood test last month! She is 2 months along today. I'm really hoping for a doe to keep.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2017)

So excited for you! 

What freshening will this be and who is the sire for this litter?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 18, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> So excited for you!
> 
> What freshening will this be and who is the sire for this litter?


I think this will be her 4th freshening.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow... can't wait to see these kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 18, 2017)

That is awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2017)

Awwww! When is she due?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 2, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Awwww! When is she due?


February 15th


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 12, 2018)

I’ve read your journal now too.  The story of your Saanen buck is pretty amazing, along with the fact that he has recovered that well! I look forward to seeing kid pics soon (Euphoria is due in 3 days - but I’m sure you don’t need me to remind you. )


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 11, 2018)

Euphoria ended up kidding 5 days before her due date on February 10th with triplets (1 doe, 2 bucks)! I kept her doe and sold the bucklings together as pet wethers. 




 



 



 



 

In March I went to my 1st show with Euphoria, Edelweiss and Dazzle. Euphoria was 1st in her class in 2/3 rings, the highest Dazzle placed was 3rd in a class of 20+ goats, and Edelweiss got a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in a tiny class of 3. 



 


 

Euphoria was also appraised in April. Unfortunately, her kids got into the pen with her during the night and she was completely empty for her morning appraisal.  She received a score of VEVV 89.

I am picking up a new herdsire tomorrow who is being shipped in all the way from Washington to Florida!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2018)

Congratulations that is wonderful! 

Beautiful!

Loving her mammary!    Ummmmm Apparently the kids getting in did not affect her score.  

Did you enjoy the experience? On the rare occasion I get to go for a few hours I love it, the energy, the people, the goats. Just so much fun. 
Of course I don't have to do any real work but run goats. 

Who is your new herdsire out of?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 11, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations that is wonderful!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed LA this year. The appraiser was great and I had a great experience. It wasn’t my 1st time attending an LA, but it was my 1st time participating. 

My new boy is out of Dragonfly APT Aramus  x  SGCH Castle Rock Angelika VVEE 91. His name is Almar Acres Danika, AKA “Danny”.  

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001933755

I’ve always admired his dam and jumped at the chance to purchase her son. I will use him to linebreed on Cleveland Sage with my does who are related to him, too.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 11, 2018)

Almondine and Mary Arden (Almondine FF daughter) also kidded this year both with twins. 

Structurally I like Mary Arden’s udder better than Almondine’s, she just needs to gain capacity. She freshened with an udder so small it would be tiny for even a Nigerian, but she’s gained a lot more capacity since then so I’m confident it will improve.

Almondine twins


 




Almondine 3rd freshener 10 hr fill



 

Mary Arden ff udder 10 hr fill


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 11, 2018)

I was beginning to wonder if you were coming back or not. So glad that kidding season, showing, and LA went well. I like Euphoria and can’t wait to see pics of your new buck!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 14, 2018)

Danny is a handsome little guy! He has a super wide rump and hopefully he’ll pass on his mama’s foreudder.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2018)

How old is he?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 14, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> How old is he?


He was born April 8th. He’s a bottle baby.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2018)

He looks like he is going to be a nice masculine buck! I like boys that look like boys! 
I know pics can be deceiving about size... is he a big boy or is it just the pics?
I know you must be excited, he is a handsome fella!  That a really nice line up!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 15, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> He looks like he is going to be a nice masculine buck! I like boys that look like boys!
> I know pics can be deceiving about size... is he a big boy or is it just the pics?
> I know you must be excited, he is a handsome fella!  That a really nice line up!


He is quite big for his age! I plan on getting a weight on him today. I’m excited to use him!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 15, 2018)

Edelweiss and Dazzle were hopefully bred last month.

Edelweiss is 62# @ 17 months 

Dazzle is 65# @ 14 months


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2018)

Yaya! Who were they bred to?
Do you have one breeding favored over the other?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 15, 2018)

X2! We bred Caramel on Sunday and I can’t wait to see what she has!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 15, 2018)

I’m most excited about Dazzle. I like her general appearance better than Edelweiss. Her dam is looking awesome and her littermate freshened earlier this year and I really like how she turned out. 

They are both being bred to Diesel shown above as a 10 month old buck. 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001903090


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 15, 2018)

We will be on kid watch at the same time. Doe code can drive us crazy together! Lol


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 18, 2018)

Danny isn’t lacking in ear size.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 18, 2018)

He certainly is Beautiful!!....


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 28, 2018)

Meet Penny!

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001805126

She is a 2 yr old FF. Unfortunately she wasn’t appraised due to a missing tattoo. I’m excited to have her!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Euphoria ended up kidding 5 days before her due date on February 10th with triplets (1 doe, 2 bucks)! I kept her doe and sold the bucklings together as pet wethers.
> 
> View attachment 48087
> 
> ...



89 is very good
Especialy if her udder wasn't full
She has a very nice udder.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 28, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> 89 is very good
> Especialy if her udder wasn't full
> She has a very nice udder.


Thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2018)

I don't know if I've told you this before but you have beautiful goats.
I mean really nice goats


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 28, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't know if I've told you this before but you have beautiful goats.
> I mean really nice goats


That’s a huge compliment coming from you! Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 28, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Meet Penny!
> 
> http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001805126
> 
> ...




Ooooooooooooooooo... like her!  GW and I are suckers for a red goat! Just love red goats. I really like blacks too. It seems like the reds have a body style that is different, we like that. I see it on a lot of blacks too. Really loving your goats! Super excited for you too!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 29, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Ooooooooooooooooo... like her!  GW and I are suckers for a red goat! Just love red goats. I really like blacks too. It seems like the reds have a body style that is different, we like that. I see it on a lot of blacks too. Really loving your goats! Super excited for you too!


Thank you! I love her red color. She reminded me of your red Ruthie line.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 30, 2018)

I got some clipped cell pics of Dazzle today. She is a couple months bred I think (I have multiple due dates).


----------



## Mike CHS (May 30, 2018)

You already know it but she is very pretty.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 30, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> You already know it but she is very pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 30, 2018)

Yeah she is prettttty!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 30, 2018)

I like her!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 3, 2018)

Dazzle with a hoof trim 





Little baby belly 




Dazzle is embarrassed about having unclipped ears 




Baby udder




Euphoria is not happy with all this rain...



... Penny isn’t either.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 3, 2018)

When is Dazzle due? She is looking pretty big. Love her baby udder! So darned cute, looks like it will be very nice!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 3, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> When is Dazzle due? She is looking pretty big. Love her baby udder! So darned cute, looks like it will be very nice!


Thanks! Hopefully it will turn out. 

I have multiple due dates (she and Edelweiss were penned with a buck I was borrowing), but I’m thinking she’s a couple months bred. She’s always been a big goat.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 12, 2018)

I got a quick clip of the junior’s developing baby udders today. I have multiple due dates, but I’m thinking they might both be due August 7th. 

Edelweiss



 

Dazzle


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2018)

Love their escutcheons. Especially dazzle's.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 13, 2018)

You take wonderful photos!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 13, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> You take wonderful photos!


Thanks! I always love seeing the pictures you take!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 28, 2018)

She looks fantastic. Nice and sting over the topline for a doe who is so heavily pregnant 

I think she’s gonna have a litter. She looks big! Are big litters common with her line?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 28, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She looks fantastic. Nice and sting over the topline for a doe who is so heavily pregnant
> 
> I think she’s gonna have a litter. She looks big! Are big litters common with her line?


Thanks! She looks nicer to me the older she gets.
Her dam line usually has 2-3 kids per litter. She was a triplet from a FF doe. She’s pretty big, I’m thinking she has at least 2 maybe 3. Edelweiss is carrying an even wider load!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 28, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Love their escutcheons. Especially dazzle's.


I agree


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 28, 2018)

I didn't have time to read back through your entire journal but your title references show and linear appraisal

Is that your plan to start doing that?
What about milk testing ?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 28, 2018)

Your goats stand very square just standing naturally without being set up
I'm not the best judge of goats but that is something I look for first


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 28, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> I didn't have time to read back through your entire journal but your title references show and linear appraisal
> 
> Is that your plan to start doing that?
> What about milk testing ?


Woops, forgot to update that. I had that as my title after I posted about the show/LA results from earlier this year. I plan to attend a couple more shows this year and definitely participate in LA again next year. 

I don’t think I’m ready to go on milk test yet, though I may try to do a one day test next year.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 14, 2018)

I got a few new arrivals today! Here are 2 of them.

Mary Jane, as a FF. Her udder is even higher this year!






Photos courtesy Bridge Acres Farm

Stella Maris, EEVE 90





Photos courtesy 40 West Farm


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm no judge of goats but they are very pretty.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 15, 2018)

I have long admired Mary Jane and had a reservation for a kid out of her. Her owner is having to disperse her herd and I am so honored that I was entrusted with her and a few beautiful herd mates!

Mary Jane was grand champion, best of breed, and best udder of breed in one of the rings at Evin Evans 2017 as a FF. I have never felt so much area of udder attachment on a goat before and she milks our to nothing!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 15, 2018)

I think these 2 might be pregnant.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 15, 2018)

Pregnant?  They look miserably so!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 18, 2018)

I am pleased with how Dazzle’s pre-freshening FF udder is looking. Teat placement/medial aren’t fantastic, but it seems to have decent attachment and a nicely extended and smooth fore.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 18, 2018)

I have said this several times but I am always amazed that they can walk with that massive thing between their legs.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 18, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I have said this several times but I am always amazed that they can walk with that massive thing between their legs.


She hasn’t even kidded yet, so it should be much larger when filled with milk.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 18, 2018)

As always, the girls look great! 

Did you see the pics of Ruthie's pre-freshening udder? She had the tiniest teats that looked like they would flare.
After she kidded they plumped up and have very good placement. 
Pre-freshening udders drive me crazy  You just never know!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 18, 2018)

I know that  my mini Nubs have little "2 finger" teats.  The milk is really heavy butterfat -- musta gotten that from the Nigi side of the fam  -- and she will accept hand or machine but, you almost cannot hand milk when full, just need a 7 or 8 yr old kids hands!     My Saanens, gotta love the extra length!!  

Dazzle will look way different when she fills.   She looks to need a "wide load" sign.      Pretty doe.  Post a pic when she kids.  I'm thinking 3, maybe 4.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 19, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> As always, the girls look great!
> 
> Did you see the pics of Ruthie's pre-freshening udder? She had the tiniest teats that looked like they would flare.
> After she kidded they plumped up and have very good placement.
> Pre-freshening udders drive me crazy  You just never know!


I don’t think I did! I know she certainly doesn’t have tiny, flaring teats now. 

Does from Dazzle’s particular sire also tend to have improved medials/teat placement on subsequent freshenings.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 19, 2018)

I like your new additions.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 21, 2018)

I just finished making a website. It needs some work, but I finally got it done!

https://harrisandlisa.wixsite.com/website


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 21, 2018)

looks wonderful!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 23, 2018)

Dazzle getting closer




Diesel





 
Stella & Mary Jane 





 


 

Diesel & Danika


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 25, 2018)

Almar Acres Danika *B


----------



## TAH (Jul 25, 2018)

Congrats on the new goats. 

Nice goats!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 31, 2018)

Edelweiss kidded this afternoon. She was huge, so I expected 2-3. Nope. Single buck. At least he’s cute. Dazzle’s up next!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2018)

Very cute!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 31, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 31, 2018)

So cuuuute!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 31, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh boy did she fool all of us!   Congrats! I know you were hoping for a doeling but at least they are both ok, healthy, and doing well.
He sure is handsome!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone! He was a big boy at 5#s. I don’t like big singles... Edelweiss has a hard time getting him out. Dazzle better not do the same.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Dazzle kidded this morning with a breach swollen, dead kid, a doe, and breach buck. 

She started sporadically pushing around 2 AM, but with no progress. She had bloody mucus. I went in and tried to feel, but couldn’t feel anything and couldn’t get my hand all the way in. 

Awhile later, I found a tiny hoof and it was apparent it was a dead kid. She couldn’t push it out and I couldn’t pull it out so I tried calling every vet in town only to either get an answering machine or told that they don’t take goats. After about an hour I got ahold of my main vet and he walked us through pulling out the kid. It took over an hour of trying, but we finally pulled out a dead swollen kid around 4:15-4:30. We managed to get 2 other live kids delivered after around 5-5:15. Dazzle is eating and drinking, but has a mild prolapse. We are taking her into the vet this afternoon as the vet is on an emergency call.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 3, 2018)

So sorry for such a hard delivery. Our vet years ago taught us some very useful tricks in situations like this. We have used it many times and walked others through as well... all successful. (I'll pm you later). It is scary when there is a complication... I don't care how many kids you've delivered... it is just flat out scary.
Glad you were able to have 2 living.  Hoping Dazzle heals up well. Leah's first kidding was a nightmare. She ended up in shock. We planned on bottle feeding anyway but it was a good thing we did. Took her a couple of days to "snap" out of it. Poor girl.  Good sign Dazzle is eating and drinking! 
Kids are beautiful.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> So sorry for such a hard delivery. Our vet years ago taught us some very useful tricks in situations like this. We have used it many times and walked others through as well... all successful. (I'll pm you later). It is scary when there is a complication... I don't care how many kids you've delivered... it is just flat out scary.
> Glad you were able to have 2 living.  Hoping Dazzle heals up well. Leah's first kidding was a nightmare. She ended up in shock. We planned on bottle feeding anyway but it was a good thing we did. Took her a couple of days to "snap" out of it. Poor girl.  Good sign Dazzle is eating and drinking!
> Kids are beautiful.


That would be great! Thanks! It was terrifying. I thought for sure I’d loose her when that dead kid was stuck.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 3, 2018)

I know after deliveries like that we feel like we were hit by a mac truck!  We are tired, sore, and just flat out exhausted. Granted, I'm old, but even GW gets worn out. How are you?
Just to encourage you Leah had 5 kids the next season... 3 were breach but flew out anyway... no tangled bodies. She did great. Hopefully that eases your mind. I think FF are stressful for us humans.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I know after deliveries like that we feel like we were hit by a mac truck!  We are tired, sore, and just flat out exhausted. Granted, I'm old, but even GW gets worn out. How are you?
> Just to encourage you Leah had 5 kids the next season... 3 were breach but flew out anyway... no tangled bodies. She did great. Hopefully that eases your mind. I think FF are stressful for us humans.


I slept an hour last night, but plan on taking a long nap as soon as I get back from TSC. Good news! She didn’t actually prolapse. I was on the phone with the vet when she passed 2 placentas, one which was very chunky and strange. Anyways, it looked and felt exactly like a prolapse when it first started coming, but turns out it wasn’t!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Dazzle was too weak to nurse her babies at first, so I’ve been bottle feeding them. She is much more energetic now, but won’t stand still for them so I’ve continued the bottle... Hopefully she’ll come around so I won’t be as tied down.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 3, 2018)

Congratulations! on two cuties. Hope Dazzle continues to recover.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 3, 2018)

Congrats on the babies!
Sorry for a hard delivery.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2018)

So sorry about the lost kid and difficult kidding. Glad she’s doing better!

Congratulations on the two remaining kids! So happy you got a doeling!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 3, 2018)

Congrats on saving the two kids and Dazzle! Prayers that Dazzle continues to improve and nurses them! 

I’m always a nervous wreck until deliveries are over!!!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2018)

Great that there wasn't actually a prolapse. I wonder if the weird placenta was related to the dead kid.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Great that there wasn't actually a prolapse. I wonder if the weird placenta was related to the dead kid.


I talked to some more experienced goat friends and they said the only time they have seen a placenta anything like hers was when there was a dead kid.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2018)

Warning: graphic images of placenta below


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh yuck! I've not seen a regular healthy placenta but I'd guess they don't have huge clots and whatever those disk shaped things are.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 4, 2018)

Dazzle and babies are doing well and have figured out how to nurse!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 13, 2018)

Thinking "someone" needs to go on a diet!   You and GW... clearly you two like roly poly. 

Great pics!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 13, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Thinking "someone" needs to go on a diet!   You and GW... clearly you two like roly poly.
> 
> Great pics!


I don’t know who you could be talking about?!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 14, 2018)

Neat pics!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 16, 2018)

Dazzle, FF, 13 days fresh, 11 hr fill.

Yes, I know her rear legs are too wide apart, but that’s all I managed to get before she ran off.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 16, 2018)

Wouldn't your legs be far apart if you had a basketball between them?


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 16, 2018)

lovely ladies.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 17, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 9, 2018)

We kicked off breeding season today with Danika and Euphoria. Hopefully all the girls will be bred this month for February babies.

Almar Acres Danika *B
(Dragonfly APT Aramus x SGCH Castle Rock Angelika 3*M VVEE 91)


 

X

Rosasharn NP Euphoria VEEV 89


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 9, 2018)

She is really pretty! Very nice line up. I know you have to be excited!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 9, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> She is really pretty! Very nice line up. I know you have to be excited!


Thank you! I’m a little worried as it is an outcross, but his dam has strengths where she has weaknesses, so I’m hoping it will turn out!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 9, 2018)

I hear ya. Hopefully it all ends up as you hope.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 9, 2018)

I look forward to seeing your results!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 23, 2018)

Danika was also bred to Stella Maris EEVE 90, Mary Jane, and Sativa (AKA Penny).

Danika, Mary Jane, and Sativa are all grandkids of SG Castle Rock Cleveland Sage so kids will be lightly linebred on him. 

Sativa FF udder 



Mary Jane FF udder (photo courtesy of Bridge Acres)


 


Random pics:

The girls eating their Perrenial Peanut hay


 

Stella


 

 

 

Stella & Sativa (Stella is Penny’s dam)



 

The girls


 

Mary Jane


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 23, 2018)

Green Farm Aurora Borealis (Diesel x Dazzle doe). She’s always racing around, so I cdidnt get any good pics. She has an interesting color pattern. She’s both chamoisse and buckskin. 




 





 

Aurora brother


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Stella



Tells you what she thinks of you taking her picture!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 10, 2018)

I got back yesterday from the GA Nationals Fair with 3 of my girls. I only signed up Dazzle & Arizona, but I decided at the last minute to bring along MJ and substitute her for Arizona.

MJ has been in milk for almost 8 months, has changed homes, was on once a day milking at her previous home, didn’t eat at the show, and was nursed off of by Arizona on the way there, so she didn’t have near the capacity that she is capable of. She was 6th in her class.



 

 


Milked out


 

Dazzle was 1st in her class as a yearling, FF.


 




 

Arizona wasn’t shown as MJ took her spot, but I got a couple pics of her although she wanted none of it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 10, 2018)

Just caught up with your wonderful animals.
Good job at the show.
Be safe down there in the storm.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 10, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> Just caught up with your wonderful animals.
> Good job at the show.
> Be safe down there in the storm.


Thank you! The eye of the hurricane ended up moving west of us and we got a lot of wind and a few trees down, but it looks like the worst of it is over and everyone’s ok. The goats are going to be happy to help clean up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2018)

Congratulations on the show. The girls look beautiful!
How can you  substitute a Jr for a Sr? 

Glad you guys are Ok. Been watching all day.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 10, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations on the show. The girls look beautiful!
> How can you  substitute a Jr for a Sr?
> 
> Glad you guys are Ok. Been watching all day.


The entry rules said you could substitute outside of a class, but just for just one animal. It ended up working out because I left before the junior show started to avoid storms on the way back. 

Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 1, 2019)

I haven’t posted in awhile, but thought I’d share the results of Saturday’s  show. The Florida Dairy Goat Assocation put on a 3 ring show and I brought 3 seniors and a junior. By the time the senior show was finished at 4 in the afternoon, I was exhausted and left before the junior show started (I only slept a few hours the night before). The girls were on coastal hay for a week because we ran out of peanut hay and they all lost some weight. It was a very competitive show with so many amazing goats. 

The highlight was my aged doe, Gotta B Kid N Stella Maris placing reserve grand under Joanne Karohl. She only had a single and half her udder was dry from mastitis last year, so she really made a come back!  


 


 


 


 

40 West Farm Sativa was 1st in one ring as a 2nd freshener. She is the daughter of Stella and half-sister of Mary Jane. She also just had a single this year. She was my favorite of my does Saturday. She is right at the height limit and I was worried she wouldn’t make it in the rings but thankfully she hasn’t gone past (yet). Still, I would rather a big doe right at the limit than a tiny doe. Her udder texture is amazing and she has the most open orfices I’ve ever milked. She wasnt being cooperative for pictures. 


 

 

 

40 West Farm Mary Jane didn’t fill as well as I’d hoped, but she was still competitive. The highest she placed was 4th in a class. 



 


 


 

My showmanship skills aren’t the best but I’m pleased with the direction we’re heading! LA is next Saturday and I’m looking forward to that!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 1, 2019)

Congratulations! That is fantastic!  
It is really a neat thing to go to the shows and see so many nice goats. 
What? You went to a show and are tired? Noooooooooooo.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 1, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 1, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations! That is fantastic!
> It is really a neat thing to go to the shows and see so many nice goats.
> What? You went to a show and are tired? Noooooooooooo.


 


OneFineAcre said:


> Congratulations.



Thank you! I drank 6 shots of espresso & coffee but I was still exhausted.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 7, 2019)

We had LA Saturday. I brought 4 does, but Dazzle was excused for being dry. We didn’t do great, the girls didn’t fill very well, but I’m happy with where we’re headed. They were troopers for being hauled 7 hours in my 4 runner with no AC. 

Gotta B Kid N Stella Maris - EVVV 89 (FS)

Rosasharn NP Euphoria - VVVV 89 (FS) (she also had half an udder due to not letting her kids nurse in one side)

40 West Farm Mary Jane - +VVV 86

40 West Farm Sativa - VVVV 86


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 7, 2019)

Why do you think think you didn't do that good? Those are great scores. 
I hope we do that well. 
Do you get all the scoring for all the traits at the same time?  Ours is in July I think.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 10, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Why do you think think you didn't do that good? Those are great scores.
> I hope we do that well.
> Do you get all the scoring for all the traits at the same time?  Ours is in July I think.


Thank you! We didn’t do bad, I just think they didn’t look their best. 

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 8, 2019)

Apparently I got Dazzle’s due date wrong... she kidded yesterday with quad DOES!! They will all be DNA’d. They’re either sired by Almar Acres Danika or 40 West Farm Purple Diesel. Either way, they will be lightly linebred on Castle Rock Cleveland Sage. 

Dazzle’s dam finished her championship last weekend. I can’t wait to get her in the showring again this fall!


----------



## SA Farm (May 8, 2019)

That’s awesome! Congrats


----------

